
All 27 things wrong with today’s Daily Mail front cover - consultutah
http://www.newstatesman.com/politics/uk/2017/03/all-27-things-wrong-today-s-daily-mail-front-cover
======
dvdhnt
Regardless of whether or not the Daily Mail's cover is lowbrow or inaccurate,
this article's tone is disrespectful and borderline offensive. It genuinely
oozes immaturity, a lack of empathy, and pride in the author's disconnect from
those affected.

